# 3 1/4 hp Routers



## RouterNick (May 10, 2009)

Is Porter Cable 7518 the best 3 1/4 hp router? If not, why not? I'm wanting to put it in a Woodpecker router table with twin screw lifts with 1/32" per rotation accuracy.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome RouterNick


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the forum, good to have you here. I've not had any experience with the router you mentioned but others have and will be along to comment for you.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hello RouterNick,

Welcome to the router forums. 

You'll find that "the best router" is more of a personal preference.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, The PC 7518 is a long standing work horse. It performs well. Perhaps what you need to think about is how you will use your router. Depth of cut is important as is how big the opening is in the base plate. Plunge routers are more versatile than fixed base routers. The plunge version is the 7538. In recent comparison testing the Bosch 1619 beat all the other routers based on depth of cut, opening size and ease of operation. Accept that all the brand name routers will be of high quality, and it is a personal preference as to which is right for you. I own a 7518 and rarely use it. My Bosch 1617 (which is a 2-1/4 hp model) is so easy to work with I almost always make it my first choice.


----------



## RouterNick (May 10, 2009)

Mike said:


> Nick, The PC 7518 is a long standing work horse. It performs well. Perhaps what you need to think about is how you will use your router. Depth of cut is important as is how big the opening is in the base plate. Plunge routers are more versatile than fixed base routers. The plunge version is the 7538. In recent comparison testing the Bosch 1619 beat all the other routers based on depth of cut, opening size and ease of operation. Accept that all the brand name routers will be of high quality, and it is a personal preference as to which is right for you. I own a 7518 and rarely use it. My Bosch 1617 (which is a 2-1/4 hp model) is so easy to work with I almost always make it my first choice.


Mike,

The router table I'm planning to use has a router lift, so do not need a plunge router. I was hoping to hear more about 3 1/4 HP routers. So far I think the Porter Cable is the one to beat and I was wondering if anything beat it. I really appreciate your feedback. Sounds like Bosch can cut deep. If the quality is close, I like to go with routers made in the USA as much as possible to help keep jobs here. I do have a Bosch reciprocating saw.

Thanks again,

RouterNick


----------



## RouterNick (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I have been learning how to get my prayers answered and am glad to see another Christian on the web.

RouterNick


----------



## RouterNick (May 10, 2009)

I'll try to get my profile filled in this next week. I've had a busy schedule, especially on Sundays.

RouterNick


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums RouterNick. There is more than one Christian on this forum along with a few pastors.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Router Nick, I'm quite bias, I've been strictly PC for I think 20 or more yrs, and not regretted one of the routers I have. I've been running the 7518 with the Bench Dog Pro Lift in my table since October and am thrilled with it. The router has power plus for the largest bits you'll need. I've had mine running a couple hours at a time with no more than tepid to the touch. I was using the 7539 in the table since 1997 and decided to keep it for out of shop jobs instead of pulling it out.

My oldest is the 7537, (2hp) since 89 or 90, the lam trimmer kit 1991, used it a couple 4 time last fall and this winter, 7539 1997, 694 kit in 03. all running strong. I had issues with the 1st 694, but it wasn't a fault in the router, it was composite decking melting in the windings.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, Made in the USA is our woodworking projects. Power tools are made overseas. Sad, isn't it?


----------



## rolanddds (May 4, 2009)

Mike, I can see that you are a fan of the Bosch 1617. Is this the router that you typically have table mounted? If so does it raise up above the table from above for easy bit changes and height adjustments? Secondly I have a older Bosch 1613evs that has been rarely used but is a plunge router. Do you know how similar they are? I'm going to build a new table soon and would prefer above table changes?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Just a butt in post ,if you have error or you want the change the bits from the top of the router table you can add a tool to your router to get the job done easy.
All you need is the 1/2"one the norm and use a adapter for the 1/4" shank bits.

Router Collet Extension and review

====



rolanddds said:


> Mike, I can see that you are a fan of the Bosch 1617. Is this the router that you typically have table mounted? If so does it raise up above the table from above for easy bit changes and height adjustments? Secondly I have a older Bosch 1613evs that has been rarely used but is a plunge router. Do you know how similar they are? I'm going to build a new table soon and would prefer above table changes?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

It seems to me that if you have only one router, a 3 1/4 hp (2.4 kW for our metric friends) is the way to go. They are heavy, but if you find one that is well balanced and comfortable for you, and the for you is essential, you will have the power to do whatever you need. They will do everything that lesser powerd routers will do, and surprisingly are generally not that much more expensive. As for the brand, if you can, go check out the various brands at some HD, Lowes, Menards, or wherevever they have routers for sale. 
I use a Makita 3612C and find it very comfortable and easy to use, but I have no experience with PC, Bosch, Triton, DeWalt, etc. brands. I did replace a low powered Skil because it lost the abiltiy to hold bits. After two bits were launcehd into low earth orbit, both going to my right, I thought it was getting expensive and time-consuming to replace bits, and it was only a matter of time before a bit was launched in my direction, and there is no way anyone could get out of the way of a flying bit. 

I hope you find this post helpful.


----------



## rolanddds (May 4, 2009)

Bob, I guess I always thought that those extenders made the cut more unstable with more chatter. But it sounds like people generaly love them. I'll have to reconsider them as a option on my Milwaukee. Thanks,
tom


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, while the functions of the two Bosch models are similar they are apples and oranges as seen in the photos. Yes, my 1617 is always mounted in my Router Workshop table using the fixed base. Bit changes and adjustments are fast and easy. Newer versions of the fixed base have a through hole which is used to make height adjustments from above the table. I see no advantage to this feature since most people lean over to eyeball the bit adjustment, and in this position it is super easy to adjust from below the table. Like most routers, bit changes above the table can only be done with a collet extender. It is so easy to pop out the router for bit changes that I have never bought an extender. Switching bases is also very fast. You flip the locking lever, depress and hold the rough adjustment lever and the motor slides out with a slight twist at the end. I have an extra motor so I never need to switch bases, both are ready to rout. The wooden knobs are removed for extra clearance under the table.


----------

